# Z68 Mainboards im Heft 07/2011



## witti (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man denn schon erfahren welche Z68 Boards im nächsten Heft getestet werden?

Grüße
Witti


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. Mai 2011)

Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3
MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3)
Asus P8P67
Asus P8Z68-V Pro


----------



## robbe07 (29. Mai 2011)

Genau in dieser Reihenfolge sind sie auch in der Ausgabe platziert....hast du etwa vom Heft abgeschrieben?


----------



## Ralf345 (29. Mai 2011)

Schade das Asrock immer so kurz kommt. Die verschicken wohl ungerne Samples. Asrock liefert die beiden günstigsten Z68 Boards ab, darunter ein Micro-ATX. Hier wäre es interessant gewesen wie die sich im Test verhalten.


----------

